# Bush Hog 105 hp?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey y'all,

I got a 55hp PTO tractor and want to make sure my bush hog 105 gear box will not be burnt up.

Any one know what hp the gear box is rated at? cant find it online.

Thank you.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy OMF,

I wouldn't worry about it. Your PTO shaft should have a shear pin or slip clutch to protect the gearbox. Plus, I would wager that your gearbox is rated much higher than 55 HP. Bush hog is a quality manufacturer. Their new model 5' rotary cutters have gearboxes rated at 100 HP.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Give her hell but make sure the shear bolt is TIGHT!


----------

